# SET(M) / ILR Checklist



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

My spouse visa journey is almost over, I'm applying for settlement at the Croydon Premium Service Centre this week! The next step will be citizenship, which I guess I can apply for straight away after ILR now? (although I'm not sure if I'm ready to drop over 1000 quid just yet). This forum has been such an invaluable resource and has helped to give me confidence that I've included everything in my application.

Can someone please look through my list and check to see if I haven't missed out on anything obvious? I'm applying under Category A (using just my employment details).


My Passport, BRP
My spouse's passport
2 photos of me, one of my spouse
Appointment Booking Checklist 
Form SET(M) Version 06/2017 (with a supplementary sheet for 9.13 detailing every absence from the UK)
Life in the UK Test pass
Letter confirming employment from HR department
Contract of Employment
6 payslips (March to August) 
Bank statements corresponding to 6 months of salary payments (2 posted from the bank, 1 printed from online and stamped in branch)
12 different items of correspondence (perhaps overkill, but this was to cover the 3 different addresses we had over the past 2.5 years, and some things we didn't have in joint names. These items include bank letters/statements, water bills, council letters/tax bills, and current tenancy agreement).

I've also included photocopies of everything, directly behind the original that was copied. Is this the best way to do it? Or should I have all copies in a separate stack?


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

deco said:


> My spouse visa journey is almost over, I'm applying for settlement at the Croydon Premium Service Centre this week! The next step will be citizenship, which I guess I can apply for straight away after ILR now? (although I'm not sure if I'm ready to drop over 1000 quid just yet). This forum has been such an invaluable resource and has helped to give me confidence that I've included everything in my application.
> 
> Can someone please look through my list and check to see if I haven't missed out on anything obvious? I'm applying under Category A (using just my employment details).
> 
> ...


Hi,

it would be great if you could let me know how did your appointment go and if you added anything to the list ?

Thank you


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

My appointment went well, I took everything listed. It took about 4 hours to reach their decision in the end... lots of time to grab lunch and wander around the shopping centre.


----------



## ILR2018 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi deco, may I know, the 12 pieces of correspondence you provided covering the last 30 months or the whole 60 months? Cheers


----------



## Nad80 (Jan 25, 2013)

ILR2018 said:


> Hi deco, may I know, the 12 pieces of correspondence you provided covering the last 30 months or the whole 60 months? Cheers


Yes I would like to know too!


----------



## londoner7 (Feb 11, 2013)

ILR2018 said:


> Hi deco, may I know, the 12 pieces of correspondence you provided covering the last 30 months or the whole 60 months? Cheers


good to know as well


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You only need correspondence from the last 30 months. If you were granted FLR(M), the first 2.5 months of your residence period were already scrutinised


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

The reason posters ask about correspondence for either two and a half years or five years is because there is a box to tick 'Evidence of continuous residence in the UK' in the final checklist and it is not clear what they want as evidence of that.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

"Correspondence" (that is, proof of cohabitation) is also a separate list item from "evidence of continuous residence", providing a schedule of absences from the UK (as deco mentioned in their post) is often good enough for settlement on a spouse visa. They'll correlate these absences with passport stamps


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

clever-octopus said:


> "Correspondence" (that is, proof of cohabitation) is also a separate list item from "evidence of continuous residence", providing a schedule of absences from the UK (as deco mentioned in their post) is often good enough for settlement on a spouse visa. They'll correlate these absences with passport stamps


Ah, thanks clever-octopus, I now understand! So the fact that we have not had any absences from the UK in the past five years will satisfy 'evidence of continuous residence'?


----------

